# Memory for PowerPC G4  (2.1) help



## MrVegas (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a bit new to the Mac so if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.  

I have a PowerPC G4 and want to bump up the memory.  It has 2 128 meg sticks of ram PC133 in it and I dropped in a third stick. PC133 512.  When I pressed the button to boot up, it booted but didn't recognize the 512 at all.

When I used the 512 alone, it made a sound and won't boot with that configuration.

Is there a problem with the memory or will I need a matched pair?

-MrVegas


----------



## symphonix (Jan 7, 2008)

My advice is to find your specific mac on http://apple-history.com/

The details page will tell you exactly what type of memory is suitable for use on that model.


----------



## MrVegas (Jan 7, 2008)

symphonix said:


> My advice is to find your specific mac on http://apple-history.com/
> 
> The details page will tell you exactly what type of memory is suitable for use on that model.



Thank you.  It was fun looking at all the older machines but what I need help with is my memory configuration question.  Not necessarily a retrospective.  But thanks anyway symphonix. 

-MrVegas


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 7, 2008)

From MacTracker:

Max RAM:1.5GB
Type of RAM Slots: 3-PC133, 3.3v unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity 168 pin SDRAM
Minimum RAM Speed: 25 MHz (8ns)

If there are only 3 slots, obviously you do not need to install in pairs.


----------



## MrVegas (Jan 8, 2008)

SGilbert said:


> From MacTracker:
> 
> Max RAM:1.5GB
> Type of RAM Slots: 3-PC133, 3.3v unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity 168 pin SDRAM
> ...



That's what I was hoping was the case.  This ram is probably bad.  Thanx SGilbert.

-MrVegas


----------

